# diseño de un control de luecs de navidad



## rubenescairos (Ene 14, 2008)

* Hola a todos:*
En clase me han puesto un circuito de control de unas luces navideñas de una calle. el numero de estas debera ser 7. su funcionamiento debera ser:
      cuando se conectan deberan encenderse cuatro segundos cada una, una vez termine esta secuencia se encenderan todas al mismo tiempo durante diez segundos y volvera a comenzar de nuevo. 
  me podrian dar una idea de como comenzar dicho circuito, o una idea de como hacerlo.  

*muchas gracias.*


----------



## pepechip (Ene 14, 2008)

hola
el esquema de este enlace es muy similar a lo que tu necesistas
http://www.diselc.es/diselc/proyectos/alarmagsm.htm


----------

